# Entry Level Digital SLR - Which One?



## gocall01 (21 Oct 2010)

Well as the heading suggests, I am looking for an entry level digital slr?

I have searched around here and elsewhere and basically come up with the following list:

Canon 1000D
Pentax K-x
Nikon D5000
This camera does not have to have all the bells and whistles but a little future proofing is desirable.
I believe these 3 cameras are all good from my minimal understanding of the area.
It is for my wife so I want to get a unit that an enthusiast will appreciate.

So, any feedback on any of the cameras listed or if there is any other one I should be considering let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## RonanC (21 Oct 2010)

Your forgetting the Sony Alpha range of DSLR's, especially the entry A290 or the A390 which has live view, but in my honest opinion, live view is an extra you dont need on an SLR camera.


----------



## tiger (21 Oct 2010)

There's a good photography forum on boards.ie:
http://boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=27
This topic comes up frequently & boils down to:
- all main manufacturers entry level cameras are excellent.
- worth checking how they feel in your hands and to use.
- you are buying a system, so need to think about what lenses you may need & costs.

'futureproofing' applies more to lenses than the camera bodies, though my 4yr old DSLR is still more than enough for my needs/abilities!


----------



## schmile (22 Oct 2010)

I would recommend the 1000d but the nikon is good too. I know you are only looking at entry level camera but think of your long terms plans. Do you want to be able to add on different lenses/ accessories and if so look at the costs. This is what made me choose the 450d canon two years ago. 

One thing the Nikon has going for it is the video recording which I don't believe the 1000d has. 

If you are interested however the 500d Canon does have this function and is 15.1px compared to 12.3(I think) from 1000d also the 500d is a newer model. Looking briefly online it also works out at roughly 100-150 euro cheaper.


----------



## gocall01 (23 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.
I'm going to complete my online searching this weekend and pay a visit to an actual camera shop to make a final decision.
I'll let ye know how it goes and the reasons for the decision made.


----------



## taytoman (28 Oct 2010)

I think you should consider the nikon d3100 or d3000 also. Both can be bought in dixons at dublin airport (same price as amazon.co.uk but no delivery charges) or at argos.

The d3100 bizarely has a higher spec than the d5000 as it is newly launched whilst the d3000 is heavily discounted because of the launch of the d3100. The d3100 is 560 euro in argos in heir christmas brochure(saw it yesterday)

One of the beauties of nikon cameras is that you can extensively edit the photos in camera without using a laptop/ photoshop, something that this rarely mentionned in reviews

I saw the d3000 in dixons at dublin airport for 384 euro last week


----------



## theod (28 Oct 2010)

I have a Pentax K100 and find it ok. It was much cheaper than Canon but I think Canon is prob the better brand. The main reason I got a Pentax was I had a traditional Pentax and the lenses fitted the digital with its K mount. It's fine for my occasional use but I wouldn't be over the moon about it. Having said that, it doesn't have faults, just limitations maybe.


----------



## Delboy (9 Dec 2010)

gocall01 said:


> Canon 1000D
> Pentax K-x
> Nikon D5000
> Sony Alpha range



I'm looking also at getting 1 of the above as a 1st time user. they all seem to be in or around the low €400 mark
2 questions....
1. are they easy to use. Can you be overwhlemed by the amount of options on them, so much so that you just use the standard setting and thus get no real benefit
2. how easy is it for an amature photographer to get quality prints, especially in lage sizes? Is it possible to get the same standard photos as your would from a professional by using say, online sites such as Kodak or Photoshop?

thanks


----------



## tallpaul (10 Dec 2010)

Delboy said:


> I'm looking also at getting 1 of the above as a 1st time user. they all seem to be in or around the low €400 mark
> 2 questions....
> 1. are they easy to use. Can you be overwhlemed by the amount of options on them, so much so that you just use the standard setting and thus get no real benefit
> 2. how easy is it for an amature photographer to get quality prints, especially in lage sizes? Is it possible to get the same standard photos as your would from a professional by using say, online sites such as Kodak or Photoshop?
> ...


 
Most entry level DSLR's have many auto settings to make things easier. There is no doubt that many cameras are complex pieces of technology and thngs can get quite difficult if you use full manual. Balancing light and shutterspeeds can be tricky.

What is also important to remember about DSLR's is that they are very much the same and that the distinguishing factors are the lenses that are used with the camera.

You should consider what type of photos you will want to take with your camera and research the type and cost of lenses associated with this.

Have a look at the Photography forum on boards.ie The people there are incredibly knowledgeable and there are many threads which answer simialr questions raised here.


----------



## ariidae (10 Dec 2010)

Review of "Best entry-level digital SLR cameras" here:
http://reviews.cnet.com/best-prosumer-dslr-cameras/

Suggesting:
Canon EOS Rebel T2i (with 18-55mm lens)
Pentax K-x (black, with 18-55mm DA lens)
Nikon D5000 (with 18-55mm lens)
Canon EOS Rebel T1i (with 18-55mm IS lens)
Canon EOS Rebel XSi (with 18-55mm lens, black)
Nikon D3100 (with 18-55mm lens)
Nikon D3000 (with 18mm-55mm VR lens)
Olympus E-620 (with 14-42mm lens)
Canon Rebel XS (black, with 18-55mm lens)
Sony Alpha DSLR-A230 (with 18-55mm lens)
Sony Alpha DSLR-A330 (black, with 18-55mm lens)


----------



## Delboy (10 Dec 2010)

tallpaul said:


> What is also important to remember about DSLR's is that they are very much the same and that the distinguishing factors are the lenses that are used with the camera.
> 
> You should consider what type of photos you will want to take with your camera and research the type and cost of lenses associated with this.



So of the cameras listed in my post and the previous 1 to this, which has the best lens?
as for what I'm planning to take photos of...family pics, new baby etc


----------



## tallpaul (10 Dec 2010)

ariidae said:


> Review of "Best entry-level digital SLR cameras" here:
> http://reviews.cnet.com/best-prosumer-dslr-cameras/
> 
> Suggesting:
> ...


 
Unfortunately this makes things somewhat more confusing. The Canon EOS Rebel is the American brand name for what we know here as the Canon EOS 1000D (XS), 450D (XSi), 500D (T1i) and 550D (T2i).


----------



## ariidae (10 Dec 2010)

I bow to your superior knowledge TallPaul!


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2010)

I would go with either Nikon or Canon. Both equally good IMO although I've been a Nikon head for years. I have a D40 from approx 3 years ago and find it very good. it's great knowing you can add lenses/flashes etc as the years progress and they'll work with a newer body down the line. Canon peeved a lot of user off in the 90s by changing their T mount to their EOS mount. A lot of pros used that as an excuse to switch to Nikon. Later on, Canon fought back by bringing out much faster auto-focus lenses and won the pros back (Hence all of tke long white lenses at matches etc). Once the pros went to Canon they were lost again by Nikon.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Dec 2010)

gocall01 said:


> I'm going to complete my online searching this weekend and *pay a visit to an actual camera shop* to make a final decision.


This is crucial. There is very little to separate those three cameras in terms of quality or features. But if your wife prefers the 'feel' of one over the other, it will make a heck of a difference to her enjoyment using the camera.

Of course, the sales assistant will know straight away that you're just looking, and are going to buy online. Give him a smile and wish him Happy Christmas.


----------



## Dezure (11 Jan 2011)

For those of you considering an entry level digital slr camera, have you considered the '*micro four thirds*' format camera as a more compact version?  I had never heard of the camera type before until I read it in some article shared on Facebook.. it is marketed as a professional camera for enthusiasts and ideal for those situations where carrying a bulky dslr is impractical and inconvenient but where you still want to take professional photographs with the main benefits of a DSLR.  Here is the copy-pasted description and an image of a micro four thirds camera, which looks surprisingly small and compact - it appealed to me because I'm not exactly a professional or even amateur photographer but having a nice camera kit that doesn't need a rucksack to carry around is convenient.




> *Micro-Four-Thirds Camera Format Information*
> 
> The micro-four-thirds (*MFT*) system camera format was a jointly developed initiative by [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] to create a more compact alternative to the often bulky [broken link removed].   In contrast to dSLRs, the MFT cameras do not house an internal mirror  which helps contribute to a smaller and lighter camera body, and the MFT  camera lenses are smaller than DSLR lenses too, making the micro four  thirds system cameras an ideal portable option for professional  photographers and enthusiasts.  Inside an MFT camera is a sensor that’s 9  times larger than the image sensor found in a typical [broken link removed], allowing MFT cameras to capture greater detail in particularly difficult and challenging light conditions.



[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------

